# For my birthday



## PillarofBalance (Dec 28, 2018)

I want everyone to squat their bodyweight for your age in reps. 

Feel free to send video of you crying


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 28, 2018)

Ummmmm no. The birthday squat challenge clearly states that YOU have to squat your bodyweight for your age in reps.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Dec 28, 2018)

195lbs for 34 reps. Phew that's gonna be rough


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 28, 2018)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Ummmmm no. The birthday squat challenge clearly states that YOU have to squat your bodyweight for your age in reps.



I had a wise ass reply but then I remembered to tell you I am moving soon, so plan on taking some of these plates off my hands in January. I think I have like 20 45lb plates ffs


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 28, 2018)

Consecutively? As in one set? 256x41. I guess I could try.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 28, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> I had a wise ass reply but then I remembered to tell you I am moving soon, so plan on taking some of these plates off my hands in January. I think I have like 20 45lb plates ffs



I'll need to see your birthday squat vid before I commit to helping you move. And I am out of town MLK weekend. Other then that, I'll be there. We just need to work around pats playoff schedule.


----------



## Spongy (Dec 28, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> I had a wise ass reply but then I remembered to tell you I am moving soon, so plan on taking some of these plates off my hands in January. I think I have like 20 45lb plates ffs



I like weight plates...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 28, 2018)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I'll need to see your birthday squat vid before I commit to helping you move. And I am out of town MLK weekend. Other then that, I'll be there. We just need to work around pats playoff schedule.



Nah we got movers for moving. I just mean come get some plates soon.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 28, 2018)

206 for 34

If i fall over and die....Just make sure Jen's my nurse in the hospital.


----------



## Elivo (Dec 28, 2018)

As tempting as this sounds, I’m not doing 225 for 43 reps


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 28, 2018)

What you gonna give me if I do it?


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 28, 2018)

Fookin 'ell...'sabout 235 Lbs for 48 reps...tomorrow is leg day but fook...I may give it a try just to see how many I could get.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 28, 2018)

And btw - happy birthday, Mate. Thanks for all you do for the board.


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Dec 28, 2018)

Happy Birthday!

Too bad it ain't leg day for me. Oh well...


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 28, 2018)

I got this made.......123 @ 51!!!:32 (11):


----------



## Elivo (Dec 28, 2018)

Honestly had I seen this before I got my squats in for the day I probably would have gave it a shot, maybe next birthday lol


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Dec 28, 2018)

Today is leg day for me also. I'm gonna give it a shot. If I get it you owe me a mouth hug

Happy birthday my dude


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 28, 2018)

pob wants everyone of you to line up according to weight and give him a rimjob


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 28, 2018)

198 (on DNP) for 29 reps. Not horribly unbearable but ill pass. happy Bday tho!


----------



## automatondan (Dec 28, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Nah we got movers for moving. I just mean come get some plates soon.



I will come help you move and drink bourbon with you and take some plates...


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 28, 2018)

automatondan said:


> I will come help you move and drink bourbon with you and take some plates...



im in for everything but the manual labor, drinking bourbon is more my specialty


----------



## Grizzly911 (Dec 28, 2018)

HydroEJP88 said:


> Today is leg day for me also. I'm gonna give it a shot. If I get it you owe me a mouth hug
> 
> Happy birthday my dude



How about a bear hug? Pro Wrestling Style?


----------



## bigdog (Dec 28, 2018)

271 for 45 reps.... I'm busy doing yoga at the moment but if I wasn't.... LMAO


----------



## BrotherJ (Dec 28, 2018)

Happy birthday dude. Squats aren't my idea of a good time but hey to each their own, who am I to judge another person's lifestyle?


----------



## Seeker (Dec 28, 2018)

squat your age weight for bodyweight in reps.


----------



## DF (Dec 28, 2018)

Noods sent instead. enjoy!


----------



## BrotherJ (Dec 28, 2018)

DF said:


> Noods sent instead. enjoy!


............


----------



## stonetag (Dec 28, 2018)

Fuk off that's not even funny, Happy Birthday dick...lol


----------



## German89 (Dec 28, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> I want everyone to squat their bodyweight for your age in reps.
> 
> Feel free to send video of you crying



180 for 29


----------



## Lizard King (Dec 29, 2018)

You sure you don't just want some Just for Men to get rid of those ginger locks already?


----------



## automatondan (Dec 29, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> im in for everything but the manual labor, drinking bourbon is more my specialty



Happens to be my favorite hobby as well.... Did we just become best friends? Quick: Name your favorite dinosaur!


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 29, 2018)

automatondan said:


> Happens to be my favorite hobby as well.... Did we just become best friends? Quick: Name your favorite dinosaur!


It’s a bendoverforasoreass


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 29, 2018)

And keeping with tradition, no nudes received today.


----------



## German89 (Dec 29, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> And keeping with tradition, no nudes received today.



You poor soul.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 29, 2018)

The smart guys will do it in kilos so it weighs less.


----------



## Gadawg (Dec 29, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> And keeping with tradition, no nudes received today.



Hang tight. Let me find my Nair.


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 29, 2018)

German89 said:


> 180 for 29


Can I switch with you? I got half a shot at that


----------



## German89 (Dec 29, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Can I switch with you? I got half a shot at that



Lmfao. And switch you for?


----------



## Elivo (Dec 30, 2018)

German89 said:


> Lmfao. And switch you for?



Just say no, he’s not a small boy


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 30, 2018)

German89 said:


> Lmfao. And switch you for?


255 for 41? I lost a pound....


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 30, 2018)

Elivo said:


> Just say no, he’s not a small boy


And I’m old


----------



## Elivo (Dec 30, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> And I’m old



I got ya by 2 years


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Dec 30, 2018)

260 for 46...  I'm glad my birthday is OHP night instead of squat night.


----------



## RISE (Jan 5, 2019)

205 for 32 ain't bad.  Not easy but doable.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 6, 2019)

how about them rimjobs? I already did mine..Pob was a bit to tangy for my liking


----------



## j2048b (Jan 26, 2019)

Um naaa nope not happening, especially if i want to walk the entire week, 

Hell i miiiight fml giver a go....


----------

